# Food Network



## vraiblonde

Who is your favorite?

I love Tyler Florence, Dave Lieberman and Rachael Ray.  I'm into normal cooking, not finchy food with too many things going on.  Sandra Lee annoys me because I'm always like, why did you get that pre-made when it takes 5 seconds to do it from scratch?

Paula Deen aggravates me with her constant "ya'll"s and Bobby Flay is best when he's throwing down and not being some Iron Chef.  Emeril never makes anything I would eat, hardly, and Giada is the same way.

My favorite show is probably Diner, Drive-Ins and Dives, or Ace of Cakes.

(Sorry, people - this is what I watch, along with Fox News  )


----------



## vraiblonde

And I love 2 Dudes Catering - that's a new favorite!


----------



## RoseRed

No favorite.  I do agree with your Paula Deen though.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> No favorite.  I do agree with your Paula Deen though.



I used to like the sons' show where they'd go across the country looking for cool things, but they're so down-home ya'll that they bug me, too.


----------



## Nickel

I like Paula, she reminds me of Dustin's grandmother, just with a handful more y'alls thrown in.   She seems cozy.

Sandra Lee is too pretentious for my taste, and Ida Garten (is she still on?) irks the crap out of me. The others don't really rate on my radar, I don't watch it much anymore.


----------



## Nickel

Oh wait, I like to watch Unwrapped with the guy that did Double Dare.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> I used to like the sons' show where they'd go across the country looking for cool things, but they're so down-home ya'll that they bug me, too.



Never saw them.  I hardly watch TV at all except on weekends.  Heck, I haven't even turned it on since I got home from work.


----------



## kwillia

I like to watch that petite italian girl with the real big head.  I never pay attention to what she's cooking... I just spend the entire time trying to figure out why her head is soooo big.


----------



## CableChick

Alton Brown


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:


> I like to watch that petite italian girl with the real big head.  I never pay attention to what she's cooking... I just spend the entire time trying to figure out why her head is soooo big.


Giada, with her random Italian pronunciations.


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:


> Never saw them.  I hardly watch TV at all except on weekends.  Heck, I haven't even turned it on since I got home from work.



I'm with you on that.  We have started buying seasons of stuff we never watch during real time.  We have the first season of Prison Break we are watching now.  If they ever get out of jail, I'll be happy to NEVER watch another epiosode.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:


> Who is your favorite?
> 
> Paula Deen aggravates me with her constant "ya'll"s )



Boy and I watched her show one night and he thought her laugh was hilarious so he walked around for 2 days mocking her


----------



## vraiblonde

CableChick said:


> Alton Brown



I love him!!!  He has the best personality!


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:


> I'm with you on that.  We have started buying seasons of stuff we never watch during real time.  We have the first season of Prison Break we are watching now.  If they ever get out of jail, I'll be happy to NEVER watch another epiosode.



I have even gotten so lazy to not even watching All My Children after 30+ years.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:


> I love him!!!  He has the best personality!



He lives near my folks.  The "Harry's" he goes to on some of his shows is Harry's Farmers Market in Alpheretta.  You would freak out in there.  If you can eat it, they have it.


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:


> I have even gotten so lazy to not even watching All My Children after 30+ years.



I think we're disrupting the tread.


----------



## BS Gal

Pete said:


> He lives near my folks.  The "Harry's" he goes to on some of his shows is Harry's Farmers Market in Alpheretta.  You would freak out in there.  If oyu can eat it, they have it.



Who is "oyu?"


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:


> I think we're disrupting the tread.



Our work here is done.


----------



## MMDad

CableChick said:


> Alton Brown



 Try his roasted turkey. It's the ultimate.


----------



## kwillia

MMDad said:


> Try his roasted turkey. It's the ultimate.



This? Fall into Cooking Featured Recipe: Roast Turkey from Alton Brown


----------



## vraiblonde

Alton is smoking a turkey right now.  I'm totally doing that for our next luncheon!


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Alton is smoking a turkey right now.  I'm totally doing that for our next luncheon!


----------



## MMDad

kwillia said:


> This? Fall into Cooking Featured Recipe: Roast Turkey from Alton Brown



 That's it.


----------



## lam2

I like Unwrapped and Everyday Italian (Just because the food looks yummy), I can't stand that one thats called the Secret Life Of.... the guy that hosts it gets on my last nerve he's such a dork.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:


> Alton is smoking a turkey right now.  I'm totally doing that for our next luncheon!



My dad smokes turkeys.  He has several kinds but cajun is my favorite.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> Who is your favorite?
> 
> I love Tyler Florence, Dave Lieberman and Rachael Ray.  I'm into normal cooking, not finchy food with too many things going on.  Sandra Lee annoys me because I'm always like, why did you get that pre-made when it takes 5 seconds to do it from scratch?
> 
> Paula Deen aggravates me with her constant "ya'll"s and Bobby Flay is best when he's throwing down and not being some Iron Chef.  Emeril never makes anything I would eat, hardly, and Giada is the same way.
> 
> My favorite show is probably Diner, Drive-Ins and Dives, or Ace of Cakes.
> 
> (Sorry, people - this is what I watch, along with Fox News  )


I don't think he's on Food Network, but I do watch Take Home Chef.  I love Rachel Ray the mostest though probably.


----------



## mommarock

vraiblonde said:


> Who is your favorite?
> 
> I love Tyler Florence, Dave Lieberman and Rachael Ray.  I'm into normal cooking, not finchy food with too many things going on.  Sandra Lee annoys me because I'm always like, why did you get that pre-made when it takes 5 seconds to do it from scratch?
> 
> Paula Deen aggravates me with her constant "ya'll"s and Bobby Flay is best when he's throwing down and not being some Iron Chef.  Emeril never makes anything I would eat, hardly, and Giada is the same way.
> 
> My favorite show is probably Diner, Drive-Ins and Dives, or Ace of Cakes.
> 
> (Sorry, people - this is what I watch, along with Fox News  )



 Are you stalking me??? That sounds just like me!


----------



## BadGirl

I love Rachel Ray's recipes, but I hate to watch her on tv.  She flails her arms up, down, around, and backwards all of the time (especially in her opening monologue), and I find the arms'-a-flying to be really distracting.

But my favorite Food Network "celebrity" by far is Alton Brown.  I especially like his explanations of why things happen....how certain ingredients react with one another.....how proteins break down, and I absolutely love the Food Anthropologist he has on.  It's like a chemistry lesson, a history lesson AND food all rolled in to one!


----------



## BS Gal

What channel is the Food Network?  Is it on regular cable or just Direct TV.  We have regular cable at work.


----------



## mainman

BadGirl said:


> But my favorite Food Network "celebrity" by far is Alton Brown.


----------



## Gwydion

Diners Drive-ins and Digs is a great show.  Even though they do't show recipes and what-not, you can still see how they are making their disgustingly delicious food.  I made one of those...so much cheese that you have to put a pot over top of it cheeseburgers I saw on there.  It was awesome!

Ace of Cakes is a great show too.  My fiance actually was on a flight home from Las Vegas a few months ago and Duff was on it.  She got a picture with him and he said we should "hit him up" for our wedding cake.

I can't stand Rachel Ray.  I used to like her, but when she started eating everything she made, I stopped watching the show.


----------



## Cowgirl

BadGirl said:


> I love Rachel Ray's recipes, but I hate to watch her on tv.  She flails her arms up, down, around, and backwards all of the time (especially in her opening monologue), and I find the arms'-a-flying to be really distracting.



I agree...I can't stand watching her!  I hate all her little "EVOO" and Yum-O crappola.    She used to be fine, but when she started getting more popular, she really started acting loopy.  

I love love love Alton Brown!!  He's my favorite probably.  I also like Bobby Flay (mostly in Throw Down), Tyler Florence, and Unwrapped with Mark Summers (or Somers, whichever it is).  

Giada is OK, but I agree with Kwill...she looks like a bobble-head.  Nickel, you're right too...her random Italian irks me.  She moved from Italy when she was 5.    

Ina Garten is ok, but she's too pretentious.  Sandra Dee is as well....with all her stupid tablescapes.  Ugh.   

I can't take Emeril either.  I just don't see myself ever cooking what he does.  

But I like Paula Dean!  Not Paula's Parties, just her regular cooking show.  She reminds me of the grandma I never had.  BF hates her accent though.  I always tease him......she calls shrimp "shree-ump."  


I'm excited about all their Thanksgiving and holiday specials though!   

And I love catching those contests they have...like best cake, or sugar sculptures.....they're great!


----------



## migtig

I love Alton Brown - which is good since he hosts almost every show on Food Network.   

Giada freaks me out - I was discussing this the other day.  I said there is something not quite right about her, but now I know - she's a bobblehead.  

I like Paula Dean, but I only watch her when I am feeling homesick already.  Otherwise I am sniffling away by the end of the show.  Her accent is MILD in comparision to other Savannah residents.  

Somebody who hasn't been mentioned, who I really enjoy, is Simply Delicioso with Ingrid Hoffman.  It's a newer show.


----------



## CMC122

Alton Brown is hands down the best!  I really can't stand too many others on there


----------



## vraiblonde

My other new favorite is Dinner:Impossible - I love Robert Irvine!


----------



## Cowgirl

vraiblonde said:


> My other new favorite is Dinner:Impossible - I love Robert Irvine!



OOh! I forgot about him.  I love him and his show!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Cowgirl said:


> I agree...I can't stand watching her!  I hate all her little "EVOO" and Yum-O crappola.    She used to be fine, but when she started getting more popular, she really started acting loopy.
> 
> I love love love Alton Brown!!  He's my favorite probably.  I also like Bobby Flay (mostly in Throw Down), Tyler Florence, and Unwrapped with Mark Summers (or Somers, whichever it is).
> 
> Giada is OK, but I agree with Kwill...she looks like a bobble-head.  Nickel, you're right too...her random Italian irks me.  She moved from Italy when she was 5.
> 
> Ina Garten is ok, but she's too pretentious.  Sandra Dee is as well....with all her stupid tablescapes.  Ugh.
> 
> I can't take Emeril either.  I just don't see myself ever cooking what he does.
> 
> But I like Paula Dean!  Not Paula's Parties, just her regular cooking show.  She reminds me of the grandma I never had.  BF hates her accent though.  I always tease him......she calls shrimp "shree-ump."
> 
> 
> I'm excited about all their Thanksgiving and holiday specials though!
> 
> And I love catching those contests they have...like best cake, or sugar sculptures.....they're great!




Cant stand Sandra Lee... I am sorry dipping oreos in chocolate and spinkling them with sugar is not a recipe and that is what half of her shiat is.  She made a cake a few weeks ago that was 1 sheet cake and 2 small rounds cakes and a tray of cupcakes (all were bought already made from the store mind you) she just stacked them together and was like viola  

I want to vomitt when I watch Paula she eats like a pig slopping her recipes in her mouth and talking with food pratically falling out 

I normally watch Ina Garten and Alton Brown.  Everything I have ever made has always turned out from either of their recipes.


----------



## Bonehead

Giada has a head hmmmmm.....I guess I never get past her boobs !


----------



## belvak

Used to watch Rachel Ray, but like everyone else says, she's getting a little old. Paula Deen is okay every now and then. Don't really like any of the others, but I do love Unwrapped! A little bit  here, but does anyone else watch How I'ts Made on the Science Channel? I really enjoy that show! We're not too big on watching TV, usually History, Discovery, etc.


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:


> My other new favorite is Dinner:Impossible - I love Robert Irvine!



What channel is the Food Network on?????


----------



## vraiblonde

BS Gal said:


> What channel is the Food Network on?????



26

...


----------



## molly_21

I think Bobby Flay is stuck on himself and I refuse to watch him.
Like everyone else here, I can not stand Rachel Ray or Sandra Lee (she looks like she is possessed or something). I will say I like Rachel Ray when she does $40 a day, more for the tips then anything, but any person with half a brain can go to a local restaurant over a chain unless they are really desperate for something to eat.
Sad thing is that on other forums when food network comes up,  Bobby Flay, Rachel Ray, and Sandra Lee always come up as the worst to watch, I guess someone out there like them, but I do not know who?!


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:


> 26
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## lovinmaryland

molly_21 said:


> I think Bobby Flay is stuck on himself and I refuse to watch him.
> Like everyone else here, I can not stand Rachel Ray or Sandra Lee (she looks like she is possessed or something). I will say I like Rachel Ray when she does $40 a day, more for the tips then anything, but any person with half a brain can go to a local restaurant over a chain unless they are really desperate for something to eat.
> Sad thing is that on other forums when food network comes up,  Bobby Flay, Rachel Ray, and Sandra Lee always come up as the worst to watch, I guess someone out there like them, but I do not know who?!



I call Bobby Flay nipple boy because he always wears these tight shirts that accentuate his nipples


----------



## vraiblonde

molly_21 said:


> I guess someone out there like them, but I do not know who?!



I said right off that bat that Rachael Ray is one of my favorites.  And I like Bobby Flay, too.


----------



## belvak

vraiblonde said:


> 26
> 
> ...



 I've got Comcast (St. Mary's) and it is Channel 66 for us (unless they changed the lineup since I last watched).


----------



## Gwydion

vraiblonde said:


> My other new favorite is Dinner:Impossible - I love Robert Irvine!



I like that show, but as with everything else on TV, you need to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## SamSpade

I like Giada and Sandra because --- I'm a guy. I don't even have to have the sound on.

Other than that, the only show I'd watch on purpose would be "Good Eats". I just think Alton Brown is cool.


----------



## desertrat

BS Gal said:


> I'm with you on that.  We have started buying seasons of stuff we never watch during real time.  We have the first season of Prison Break we are watching now.  If they ever get out of jail, I'll be happy to NEVER watch another epiosode.


Oh, except for Oprah and her yap the minute you get home.


SamSpade said:


> I like Giada and Sandra because --- I'm a guy. I don't even have to have the sound on.
> 
> Other than that, the only show I'd watch on purpose would be "Good Eats". I just think Alton Brown is cool.


----------



## BS Gal

desertrat said:


> Oh, except for Oprah and her yap the minute you get home.



But I don't WATCH Oprah, I just have the noise on in case there is something I need to see.


----------



## desertrat

BS Gal said:


> But I don't WATCH Oprah, I just have the *noise* on in case there is something I need to see.



I like your choice of words.


----------



## wkndbeacher

Pete said:


> My dad smokes turkeys.  He has several kinds but cajun is my favorite.



The cajun is awesome, you have good taste


----------



## Merlin99

My fovorite one that's left is Alton, but I really liked the original iron chef and the 2 fat ladies.


----------



## Sonsie

CableChick said:


> Alton Brown



Good Eats!  I love that one too.  The Barefoot Contessa is good, her food is usually not too fussy and she has a lot of good info on entertaining without having a nervous breakdown.  

Used to like Paula Deen but she lays it on pretty thick and it got old after a while.  Rachel Ray is ok, a bit to relentlessly perky for me though.  If you want real authentic Italian the fine living channel has Molto Mario which is interesting to watch if you're really up to making fresh pasta by hand and such.


----------



## TWLs wife

vraiblonde said:


> Who is your favorite?
> 
> I love Tyler Florence, Dave Lieberman and Rachael Ray.  I'm into normal cooking, not finchy food with too many things going on.  Sandra Lee annoys me because I'm always like, why did you get that pre-made when it takes 5 seconds to do it from scratch?
> 
> Paula Deen aggravates me with her constant "ya'll"s and Bobby Flay is best when he's throwing down and not being some Iron Chef.  Emeril never makes anything I would eat, hardly, and Giada is the same way.
> 
> My favorite show is probably Diner, Drive-Ins and Dives, or Ace of Cakes.
> 
> (Sorry, people - this is what I watch, along with Fox News  )




I agree with you, Vria.  I like the same stuff.


----------



## TWLs wife

CableChick said:


> Alton Brown





vraiblonde said:


> I love him!!!  He has the best personality!


----------



## MMDad

Merlin99 said:


> 2 fat ladies.


  I watched them do kidney pie and blood pudding. I couldn't ever watch them again. How could they top that? Haggis?


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> My other new favorite is Dinner:Impossible - I love Robert Irvine!



   He was actually filming an episode at the Renaissance Festival this year and we happened upon it one Saturday:

<img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a315/jazu4ea/Renn%20Fest/ChefIrvine.jpg">

Emeril is a bore now and such a caricature of himself it's not funny.  Rachel Ray's screeching annoys me as well as Paula Deen's draaaaaaaaaaaawl.  I want to smack the smirk off of Bobby Flay's face although I do like his recipes and his "throw-downs."  

I love Chef Duff and his "Ace of Cakes" show as well as Guy Fieri with his "Diners, Drive-ins and Dives" show.  Their Food Network Challenges are awesome and the creations that they come up with are amazing.  Alton Brown is a trip, both entertaining and informative. 

I did enjoy watching "The Next Iron Chef" series although I missed quite a few of the episodes.  I did manage to catch the last few minutes of the finale and was happy that Michael Symon won instead of that arrogant guy John Besh.


----------



## TWLs wife

vraiblonde said:


> My other new favorite is Dinner:Impossible - I love Robert Irvine!


----------



## BakeMyFish

Paula Dean's recipes are horrible.  I am so sick of the "Good Old Girl" routine.  We made some kind of crab dish, and it was a waste of good crab meat.  Then we made a squash dish along with the crab and that stunk, too.  I haven't talked with anyone who ever made a Paula dish and thought it was good.


----------



## Cowgirl

I tried to watch Dinner:Impossible the other day. It had the new host....I don't know his name.    I miss Robert.    I hope he gets picked up on another network and kicks Food Network's butt.


----------



## Sonsie

Anyone notice Alton Brown has a new travel eats show coming up?  It's called Feasting on Waves and he is gonna be travelling by boat in the Carribean and sampling the local cuisene.  We enjoyed his previous on Feasting on Asphalt when he did the motorcycle trip up the Mississippi.


----------



## Sonsie

BakeMyFish said:


> Paula Dean's recipes are horrible.  I am so sick of the "Good Old Girl" routine.  We made some kind of crab dish, and it was a waste of good crab meat.  Then we made a squash dish along with the crab and that stunk, too.  I haven't talked with anyone who ever made a Paula dish and thought it was good.



I made a seafood dip from her show once and it was wretched, too rich and greasy.  Hubby wouldn't even eat it after a few bites.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Sonsie said:


> I made a seafood dip from her show once and it was wretched, too rich and greasy.  Hubby wouldn't even eat it after a few bites.



I have tried to make several of her recipes and they never turned out.  Everything from Ina Garten has turned out really really good though


----------



## RaspberryBeret

BakeMyFish said:


> Paula Dean's recipes are horrible.  I am so sick of the "Good Old Girl" routine.  We made some kind of crab dish, and it was a waste of good crab meat.  Then we made a squash dish along with the crab and that stunk, too.  I haven't talked with anyone who ever made a Paula dish and thought it was good.



I've made a few of her recipes and they were very good. Guess, everyone has thier own likes and dislikes


----------



## Cowgirl

Sonsie said:


> Anyone notice Alton Brown has a new travel eats show coming up?  It's called Feasting on Waves and he is gonna be travelling by boat in the Carribean and sampling the local cuisene.  We enjoyed his previous on Feasting on Asphalt when he did the motorcycle trip up the Mississippi.



I saw that. We like all of his shows, so I'm sure we'll like this one too.  We saw some of his earlier Good Eats episodes, and we loved him then, but it's amazing how boring his old shows were!


----------



## jwwb2000

I like Quick Fix Meals with Robin Miller.  Most of what she cooks is super simple and had turned out delish.


----------



## Sonsie

lovinmaryland said:


> I have tried to make several of her recipes and they never turned out.  Everything from Ina Garten has turned out really really good though



Ina is my hero!  Her stress free entertaining tips were a lifesaver to me when I had my first few dinner parties.  Make ahead recipies and and simple elegant dishes.

I've made a few things from Paula's show that were pretty good and an equal amount that weren't.


----------



## Jameo

vraiblonde said:


> My other new favorite is Dinner:Impossible - I love Robert Irvine!



I like the new Dinner Impossible guy  Michael Symon


----------



## Jameo

Big Daddy's house 
Down Home with the Neelys 
Ask Aida


----------



## morningbell

RoseRed said:


> No favorite.  I do agree with your *Paula Deen* though.



"jus put some butta on it"


I like Bizzare Foods With Andrew Zimmern.


----------



## kwillia

Jameo said:


> Ask Aida


Is she the short italian with the really big head


----------



## Lilypad

Sonsie said:


> Anyone notice Alton Brown has a new travel eats show coming up?  It's called Feasting on Waves and he is gonna be travelling by boat in the Carribean and sampling the local cuisene.  We enjoyed his previous on Feasting on Asphalt when he did the motorcycle trip up the Mississippi.




Alton Brown


----------



## Jameo

kwillia said:


> Is she the short italian with the really big head



Ask Aida

I think she is greek :shrug: with really big teeth


----------



## lovinmaryland

Jameo said:


> I like the new Dinner Impossible guy  Michael Symon


Oh is that the new iron chef dude he is seriously yummy


----------



## Jameo

lovinmaryland said:


> Oh is that the new iron chef dude he is seriously yummy



Yes he is!


----------



## MysticalMom

Jameo said:


> *Big Daddy's house*
> Down Home with the Neelys
> Ask Aida



Big Daddy, the newest food network star, sucks in front of the camera, but I made his Au gratin potatoes last week and they were soooooooooooooo good. Easy too.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Jameo said:


> Yes he is!



He used to be on there a long time ago (maybe 7 years or so) w/ a few other chefs i forget what the show was called but Cat Cora was on it etc... he was even yummier when he was younger


----------



## nicole_M

Jameo said:


> Big Daddy's house
> Down Home with the Neelys
> Ask Aida



Agreed, 100%

I haven't watched Dinner: Impossible with the new host, yet... I'll see if I can catch a new episode!


----------



## Cowgirl

Jameo said:


> I like the new Dinner Impossible guy  Michael Symon



  Traitor.



kwillia said:


> Is she the short italian with the really big head



That's Giada.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Jameo said:


> Ask Aida
> 
> I think she is greek :shrug: with really big teeth



Nope. Aida (Pron: ah-EE-da) is Italian; at least 1/2. Nothing is mentioned about her father.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Cowgirl said:


> Traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Giada.


-------------------------------------------------------------------
Giada Delaurentiss is Italian; Dino Delaurentiss's Granddaughter, I think; one of my favorite reasons I watch TVFN.


----------



## BakeMyFish

I love Giada.  Man, she is cute, and her recipes are great.


----------



## Beth_kennedy

vraiblonde said:


> Who is your favorite?
> 
> I love Tyler Florence, Dave Lieberman and Rachael Ray.  I'm into normal cooking, not finchy food with too many things going on.  Sandra Lee annoys me because I'm always like, why did you get that pre-made when it takes 5 seconds to do it from scratch?
> 
> Paula Deen aggravates me with her constant "ya'll"s and Bobby Flay is best when he's throwing down and not being some Iron Chef.  Emeril never makes anything I would eat, hardly, and Giada is the same way.
> 
> My favorite show is probably Diner, Drive-Ins and Dives, or Ace of Cakes.
> 
> (Sorry, people - this is what I watch, along with Fox News  )




I would like to help Bobby Flay "throw down" one night.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Beth_kennedy said:


> I would like to help Bobby Flay "throw down" one night.




His last name was originally Filet, but he had it legally changed when he was in High School.


----------



## Beth_kennedy

BakeMyFish said:


> His last name was originally Filet, but he had it legally changed when he was in High School.



Wow, I had no idea....I like him cuz I have a thing for red heads


----------



## Cowgirl

BakeMyFish said:


> His last name was originally Filet, but he had it legally changed when he was in High School.





Beth_kennedy said:


> Wow, I had no idea....



That is not true.


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Cowgirl said:


> That is not true.



It's not true I like redheads?????


----------



## Cowgirl

Beth_kennedy said:


> It's not true I like redheads?????



I changed my quote. Now is it easier to understand?


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Cowgirl said:


> I changed my quote. Now is it easier to understand?



I was just messing with ya.....


----------



## toppick08

Sandra Lee......


----------

